

A web magazine done right - mambodog
http://www.designmadeingermany.de/magazin/5/

======
tofumatt
While the big text and focus on content is great, I really think the two-
column layout is a disservice to usability on the web. I get to the bottom of
the page and am forced to scroll back an arbitrary amount 'til I find the
header of the article and start over on the second column. Looks ok, but isn't
that thought-through to me.

Some interesting design choices to be sure though. I honestly think what
Dustin Curtis does with his site (<http://dustincurtis.com>) is a better
testament to how to write and display articles on the web, though his site
doesn't claim to be a "web magazine" (whatever that means).

A List Apart used to do it well too, but I find their articles quite stale
nowadays.

------
mikecane
FYI, the typeface is unreadable in Opera.

